# Vince Girondas  8sets/8reps workout



## rks1969 (Jul 8, 2002)

I was just reading the new Ironman & was wondering if anyone has tried this set/rep scheme before.
 All opinions/comments welcome.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you have a link, I haven't seen it?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2002)

Ditto, most of us dont buy magazines often if at all.


----------



## sandwich (Jul 12, 2002)

sounds ok...8 sets per muscle.......8 reps. but does that mean that?


----------



## rks1969 (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sandwich *_
> sounds ok...8 sets per muscle.......8 reps. but does that mean that?





 It means 8 reps/8 sets for each exercise.

 sample  bicep workout fron Ironman August '02
  drag curls--8sets / 8reps
  preacher curls--8sets/8reps
  incline d'bell curls--8sets/8reps
This workout is done w/ 20-30 seconds between sets & 60-90 seconds between exercises.It's pretty fast paced & causes a helluva burn.I did this four days ago & it still hurts like hell.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2002)

Supposedly 60-90 seconds beteween sets is best for hypertrophy, but I'm sure Vince has a reason for what he does, or it still works for him, or whatever. Drag curls? Now thats one I don't know!

He's old school and I respect him no doubt, I'd like to see the article even if I didn't use anything from it.


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> 
> 
> sample  bicep workout fron Ironman August '02
> ...



24 sets for bi`s.......no thanks.


----------



## LAM (Jul 12, 2002)

lol !  24 sets for that tiny muscle...doing 20 sets for legs is tough and they are 1/2 your body...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2002)

Maybe we should call him Vince "DBol" Gironda.


----------



## sandwich (Jul 13, 2002)

i see. well he can have it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Supposedly 60-90 seconds beteween sets is best for hypertrophy, but I'm sure Vince has a reason for what he does, or it still works for him, or whatever. Drag curls? Now thats one I don't know!
> 
> He's old school and I respect him no doubt, I'd like to see the article even if I didn't use anything from it.




Drag Curls are done with a BB....you pull your elbows way back and lock them....raise/curl the bar by dragging it up your body...barely touching yourself...and then contract hard!  LOL 



DP


----------



## kuso (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And this is good for bi`s


----------



## Mudge (Jul 13, 2002)

Sounds bizzare, I bet it looks pretty odd too, and probably is great for taking extra skin off the back


----------



## Mudge (Jul 14, 2002)

"Eight Sets of Eight" is Tom Venuto's re-hashing of Vince Gironda's favorite system for building mass, which is also similar to German Volume Training in application. This winds up being about 32 sets per muscle group, but rest times are minimized to 15-30 seconds so that each session never exceeds an hour in length. Only the last two sets are taken to failure, and this system should only be used for limited periods of time or else overtraining will most likely occur.

http://www.testosterone.net/articles/217gd.html


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 7, 2002)

~Bump~

Has anyone tried the Gironda 8 x 8 method, what was your routine and results??


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

If you're doing 8 x 8...what w8 are you supposed to be using?


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 7, 2002)

8 Sets of 8 Reps
???The Wild Physique??? Vince Gironda

That???s right! I come back to the high-intensity ???honest workout??? more often than any other for maximizing muscle-fibre growth in the quickest possible time for the advanced bodybuilder.

Working within the 8x8 guidelines is not sufficient to guarantee gains. You must exhaust each muscle with the right tempo and weight resistance. I recommend that you reduce the rest time between sets to 15-20 seconds, ultimately not even letting go of the bar between sets. But be careful not to overpump or overtrain. The secret is to train hard for no more than 45 minutes.

I would far rather train an advanced bodybuilder two or even three times a day, allowing a 72-hour rest period for the muscles afterwards, than to train only once a day with insufficient recuperation time.

The 8x8 workout can be extremely tough, not only on the muscles but also on the cardiovascular system, especially when minimum rest is taken between sets. The secret of short-term recuperation is oxygen loading. Try breathing twice per repetition. This will force oxygen into the bloodstream, and certainly help the pump. After a set, concentrate on hyperventilating (5-10 slow breaths through pursed lips) to pay back the oxygen debt you will incur from the intense sets of 8 reps.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

DP


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2006)

*FAQ #1: Why does Vince train so fast? | Rest between sets | What is 8x8? | Should I start with 8x8? | Do I do just one exercise for an 8x8 (or 6x6 or 10x10) program*?By Doug Schneider *Why does Vince train so fast?*The most confusing thing to many people who don't yet understand Gironda's principles is understanding _why Vince advocated training so fast_. After all, most people in the gym just think they have to lift as much weight as possible to a grow big muscles. A succinct explanation can be found in an article Vince called "Developing Muscle": "...to acquire larger muscles, you must increase the intensity of work done within a given time. This means minimum rest between sets. (Push yourself.) I feel workouts should be timed, and constantly strive to shorten the time it takes to get through your routine. (This is a form of Progressive Resistance.) It does not matter how much work you do. What counts is how fast you do it. This is known as the 'overload principle.' The overload principle explains why sprinters have larger leg development than long-distance runners. It is more work to run a mile than 100 yards, but the sprinter is doing more work per second."
​*Rest between sets*Vince advocated resting as little as 10-15 seconds between sets, and even recommended working to such short rest periods that the hands never leave the weight. However, that doesn't mean that everyone should do this right right from the start. As Vince, and now Ron Kosloff, stressed, these are goals to be worked towards. As Ron keeps reminding me, if you put a guy who has never trained on an 8x8 program with 10-15 seconds of rest between sets, you might give him a heart attack. Instead, you have to work toward this goal. Perhaps at the beginning 30-40 seconds will be neccessary, and then worked down from there. As Vince stated in "Developing Muscle," "...shortening the rest interval between sets is a form of Progressive Resistance."
​*What is 8x8?*The 8x8 method of training was one of Vince's favorites -- something he called an "honest workout." The 8x8 method of training involves picking one exercise per bodypart, and by using the same weight for every set completing 8 sets of 8 reps with minimal rest between sets (explained above in "Rest between sets"). The 6x6 and 10x10 set-and-rep schemes are done the same way -- there's just less sets and reps in 6x6, and more in 10x10.
​*Should I start with 8x8?*Likely not, although most people don't listen to this piece of advice and jump right into it without even thinking. It comes from the mentality that we're brought up with that goes something like: the more you work the more you earn. While that may work for making money, it doesn't work in the gym. Do you see anyone doing 20x20, or even thinking about doing it?
​A good primer for this type of training is 6x6, which most people find easier to complete both mentally and physically. Six reps isn't that much, and six sets isn't that much to wrap your head and body around either. It's a good way to get a handle on picking the correct type of weight and learning to minimize the rest between sets in order to progress. 
​*Do I do just one exercise for an 8x8 (or 6x6 or 10x10) program ?*Yes, but unfortunately due to some articles -- including a section in Vince's own book _The Wild Physique_ that described the pre-Olympia training of his pupil Mohammed Makkawy -- many people think that you do more. 
​S_ome people_ can handle more than one exercise per bodypart, doing each exercise for 8x8. Mohammed Makkaway was one of them -- a genetic super who did it for short periods of time just before the Mr. Olympia. Most people, however, cannot, and will quickly overtrain. Most should stick to just one exercise, do it correctlyy, and focus on minimizing the rest period between sets. Remember, working more hours may earn you more money on the job, but the extra exercises and sets in the gym won't necessarily build you more muscle.
​


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *FAQ #1: Why does Vince train so fast? | Rest between sets | What is 8x8? | Should I start with 8x8? | Do I do just one exercise for an 8x8 (or 6x6 or 10x10) program*?By Doug Schneider *Why does Vince train so fast?*The most confusing thing to many people who don't yet understand Gironda's principles is understanding _why Vince advocated training so fast_. After all, most people in the gym just think they have to lift as much weight as possible to a grow big muscles. A succinct explanation can be found in an article Vince called "Developing Muscle": "...to acquire larger muscles, you must increase the intensity of work done within a given time. This means minimum rest between sets. (Push yourself.) I feel workouts should be timed, and constantly strive to shorten the time it takes to get through your routine. (This is a form of Progressive Resistance.) It does not matter how much work you do. What counts is how fast you do it. This is known as the 'overload principle.' The overload principle explains why sprinters have larger leg development than long-distance runners. It is more work to run a mile than 100 yards, but the sprinter is doing more work per second."
> ​*Rest between sets*Vince advocated resting as little as 10-15 seconds between sets, and even recommended working to such short rest periods that the hands never leave the weight. However, that doesn't mean that everyone should do this right right from the start. As Vince, and now Ron Kosloff, stressed, these are goals to be worked towards. As Ron keeps reminding me, if you put a guy who has never trained on an 8x8 program with 10-15 seconds of rest between sets, you might give him a heart attack. Instead, you have to work toward this goal. Perhaps at the beginning 30-40 seconds will be neccessary, and then worked down from there. As Vince stated in "Developing Muscle," "...shortening the rest interval between sets is a form of Progressive Resistance."
> ​*What is 8x8?*The 8x8 method of training was one of Vince's favorites -- something he called an "honest workout." The 8x8 method of training involves picking one exercise per bodypart, and by using the same weight for every set completing 8 sets of 8 reps with minimal rest between sets (explained above in "Rest between sets"). The 6x6 and 10x10 set-and-rep schemes are done the same way -- there's just less sets and reps in 6x6, and more in 10x10.
> ​*Should I start with 8x8?*Likely not, although most people don't listen to this piece of advice and jump right into it without even thinking. It comes from the mentality that we're brought up with that goes something like: the more you work the more you earn. While that may work for making money, it doesn't work in the gym. Do you see anyone doing 20x20, or even thinking about doing it?
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2006)

Damn I look good.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



Hahahahahhahaha!
That deserves some kind of an award!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Damn I look good.


 
You scene stealer.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Hahahahahhahaha!





			
				myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> That deserves some kind of an award!!!!!!!!!


----------

